# You now understand the stimulus bill.



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 24, 2009)

Shortly after lodge, the Chaplain approaches the Worshipful Master and says, "I don't understand this stimulus bill. Can you explain it to me?" 
The Worshipful Master replied, "I don't have time right now, but if you come over to my house on Saturday and help me with my weekend project, I'll be glad to explain it to you." 
The Chaplain agreed. At the agreed-upon time, the Chaplain showed up at the Worshipful Master 's house. 
The Worshipful Master stated that the weekend project involved his backyard pool. 
They both went out back to the pool, and the Worshipful Master handed the Chaplain a bucket. Demonstrating with his own bucket, the Worshipful Master said, "First, go over to the deep end, and fill your bucket with as much water as you can." 
The Chaplain did as he was instructed. The Worshipful Master then continued, "Follow me over to the shallow end, and then dump all the water from your bucket into it." 
The Chaplain was naturally confused, but did as he was told. The Worshipful Master then explained they were going to do this many more times, and began walking back to the deep end of the pool. The confused Chaplain asked, "Excuse me, but why are we doing this?" 
The Worshipful Master matter-of-factly stated that he was trying to make the shallow end much deeper. 
The Chaplain didn't think the Worshipful Master was serious, but figured that he would find out the real story soon enough. However, after the 8th or 9th trip between the shallow end and the deep end, the Chaplain began to become worried that his Worshipful Master had kinda' lost it. 
The Chaplain finally blurted out, "All we're doing is wasting valuable time and effort on an unproductive pursuit. Even worse, when this process is all over (and there's absolutely no way to know when that might be), everything will be exactly the same as before, so all we'll really have accomplished is the 
complete waste of both our time and our efforts which, if otherwise directed, might have had a chance of yielding a productive result!" The Worshipful Master put down his bucket and replied with a smile, 
"Congratulations.......You now understand the stimulus bill."


----------



## RJS (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 24, 2009)

Agreed!


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 24, 2009)

well i am glad to see it put in plain english...LOL.


----------



## cale (Feb 24, 2009)

That would be a ROGER, time for a Buba (political) revolution.


----------

